# Location of antenna relay?



## OnTheRoad (Dec 19, 2005)

Where the antenna relay for the auto antenna on a 93 Maxima GXE?

OnTheRoad


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

What is wrong with your antenna..symtoms??


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 19, 2005)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> What is wrong with your antenna..symtoms??


I'm getting a parasitic drain and am looking into the usual list of suspects. The automatic antenna was the problem on my other car, so ....


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

OnTheRoad said:


> I'm getting a parasitic drain and am looking into the usual list of suspects. The automatic antenna was the problem on my other car, so ....



Just turn the car on and let the antenna raise up then unplug it...If the drain goes away then you found it...

But here is the antenna wiring diagram for shits and giggles..


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks. Turned out to be the alarm. Off, but one contact open - the hood.
Is the relay on the antenna unit or located elsewhere?

OnTheRoad.



MyGreenMax94 said:


> Just turn the car on and let the antenna raise up then unplug it...If the drain goes away then you found it...
> 
> But here is the antenna wiring diagram for shits and giggles..


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

OnTheRoad said:


> Thanks. Turned out to be the alarm. Off, but one contact open - the hood.
> Is the relay on the antenna unit or located elsewhere?
> 
> OnTheRoad.



The fsm doesn't say where it is located...It might be on the antenna assembly itself...If not you might have to trace the wiring from the antenna to the front to find it...


----------

